# Church Auction



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I like going to a church that has an annual auction. Among the items donated are a mini-14 and an M-1 Garand:


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Where do I bid on that? Good luck.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

It's awesome that your church isn't anti-second amendment.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Praise the Lord and pass the ammo!


----------

